# Gold Mist Pictures



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Could people post pictures of their GM cruzes? I'm close to making am excellent deal on a GM Eco 6MT, but I'm not entirely sold on the color yet. I feel like it might look really good with a decent window tint, and possibly a blacked out roof - just looking for a little reassurance!

Thanks!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Metallic black all the way! (pic on fuelly in sig)


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

3 black cars in a row, at 90 miles a day, it's far too much hassle to keep clean.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have Taupe Grey.Not hard to keep clean and not too dark to attract a lot of heat from the sun. I have some pics "Patman's spoiled Cruze". Nice color and I have seen a lot of other cars(Camrys Corollas etc.) same color Toyota must have copied it. Check out CRUZETLHO pics they are Taupe also. Look at the Photo Gallery you will see all the colors. 
Good luck.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Go to cars.com and search for new Cruzes. Then sort by color. You'll see plenty of pics to make your decision. 

I actually saw one today when I stopped by a local dealer. I really like it. And if it weren't for the fact that the wife has a Caravan in a similar gold color, I'd get it.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm looking for pictures of member's GM vehicles... that might have their windows tinted. I've seen them in person, I drove one for awhile.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you considered looking at the photo gallery or the garage?


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Yup. No luck. GM seems to be the most infrequent color around (probably why I'm getting a great deal on a leftover 11 GM Eco).


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's GoldenRS & we have the Gold Mist..

GoldenRS's Garage :: GoldenRS


SunTek CXP45 Tint (all around)


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

GoldenRS looks pretty sweet!!!, but remember an ECO will look differently! i test drove a gold eco, i liked it a little, but not to the point i wanted to own it, but one positive, it wouldn't show dirt very much - Dan


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

dacruze said:


> GoldenRS looks pretty sweet!!!, but remember an ECO will look differently! i test drove a gold eco, i liked it a little, but not to the point i wanted to own it, but one positive, it wouldn't show dirt very much - Dan


Exactly..:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## DougsCruze (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine's the Silver Ice Metallic, easy to keep clean, looks good with the tinted windows!


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Screw it, I'm buying a silver one. I just couldn't reconcile myself on the Gold.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

you can look at my photos I have a GM lt1 - like the color so far.


----------



## tsells (Oct 9, 2011)

*Attached are pics of mine*

2011 Eco Gold Mist


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Reminds me of all those gold Cavaliers back in the day :tongue4:


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I love my silver, looks amazing when I detail it, and doesn't show much dirt, mud is a different story lol


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

While the color wasn't my first choice, my Cruze is the Gold Mist color with the cream color leather interior. A very pleasing combination. And being winter, the road salt doesn't show up as much as it would with other colors. Another thing I like about the color is how the palate changes with lighting conditions. Can't wait for better weather so that I can wax it and get a deep shine on it.


----------

